# Need Help Identifying This Watch Please.



## Alister Gregory (Apr 15, 2012)

i've recently unearthed this watch from the loft and i strated look for valuations on ebay .after a few hours of searching i could not find this watch, i then went to look at google. i still could not find any image or info on this watch i was hoping someone could help value and tell me about this watch.

http://tinypic.com/r/14nl8xv/5

the words on the watch display read:

1st word - seanto

2nd word - quartz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It is cheap, put it on Ebay with a better picture and it will find its own price


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

JoT said:


> It is cheap, put it on Ebay with a better picture and it will find its own price


 .........or save on postage and put it in the bin


----------



## Robthedog (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everybody,Just wondered if anybody could tell me if an Ed koehn by Patek Philipe costing around 250 was a good buy ?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Robthedog said:


> Hi everybody,Just wondered if anybody could tell me if an Ed koehn by Patek Philipe costing around 250 was a good buy ?


At that price I would have a voice in my head screaming FAKE......


----------



## Robthedog (Apr 16, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> Robthedog said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody,Just wondered if anybody could tell me if an Ed koehn by Patek Philipe costing around 250 was a good buy ?
> ...


----------



## Robthedog (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks mate,monkey see monkey want I'm afraid....how would I find out for sure?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Robthedog said:


> Thanks mate,monkey see monkey want I'm afraid....how would I find out for sure?


Just look at the price of any real PP from any Authorised Dealer.


----------



## Robthedog (Apr 16, 2012)

Can anybody tell me if there's any good watch repairers in the Essex area please


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robthedog said:


> Can anybody tell me if there's any good watch repairers in the Essex area please


You have one of the best in Swisstec / Swiss Time Services

Depends what you want repairing I suppose!


----------

